# No coffee/cappuccino?



## Hooked (4/4/18)

@ADV-Des how about adding a coffee/cappuccino to your repertoire! Even better, how about a yummy chocolaty-coffee? Or a coffee with Baileys or Amarula? I need it for "research"
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125

from Hooked in Yzerfontein


----------



## ADV-Des (4/4/18)

@Hooked We have Mocha flavours, which are coffee and chocolate. Also we have Irish cream which is similar to Baileys

Mocha Ice Cream
Mocha Yogurt Panna Cotta
Decadence has Coffee and Irish Cream and Chocolate
Chilled Irish Cream
Irish Cookie shake
Irish Cream Pie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/4/18)

ADV-Des said:


> @Hooked We have Mocha flavours, which are coffee and chocolate. Also we have Irish cream which is similar to Baileys
> 
> Mocha Ice Cream
> Mocha Yogurt Panna Cotta
> ...



Thanks for the reply @ADV-Des. I was thinking more along the lines of a real coffee beverage. However, I have a few from your list which I haven't opened yet: 
Mocha Yogurt Panna Cotta
Decadence
Irish Cookie Shake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (3/4/19)

Hooked said:


> @ADV-Des how about adding a coffee/cappuccino to your repertoire! Even better, how about a yummy chocolaty-coffee? Or a coffee with Baileys or Amarula? I need it for "research"
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/coffee-e-juice-research.t47247/#post-638125
> 
> from Hooked in Yzerfontein


@Hooked

You mean something like this?




I am, I must admit, a coffee nut.  3 cups before breakfast, an embarrassing amount the rest of the day. Sometimes I get up around 2 am, brew some home roasted single origin and go back to sleep. 

Dunno if I can spill the beans.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (4/4/19)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Hooked
> 
> You mean something like this?
> 
> ...



 love the pun - go on, spill 'em!! 

If I read between the beans ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/4/19)

@Hooked I shouldn't, but being a coffee nut it's hard to shaddup. 

We eventually decided to take up your challenge a few weeks ago. A coffee vape is a real challenge if you are a coffee lover. Bean considering going into the coffee business lately....

Just had a cup of Mandheling single origin from Sumatra and boy oh boy, it's not easy to create anything resembling that in a vape with commercial flavourings!

So it's a real challenge.......

However, nonetheless and notwithstanding the concerns.....

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (4/4/19)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Hooked I shouldn't, but being a coffee nut it's hard to shaddup.
> 
> We eventually decided to take up your challenge a few weeks ago. A coffee vape is a real challenge if you are a coffee lover. Bean considering going into the coffee business lately....
> 
> ...



Ooooooohhhhhh can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/4/19)

@Hooked You seem to like coffee, do you roast your own? You should give it a go if you haven't, it really is worth the small effort. Very rewarding. Nothing like fresh roasted beans (after 2 days) The stuff you buy in the supermarkets are stale, roasted beans are only really good for 2 weeks after roasting, ground coffee even less. 

I get my green beans from an outfit in Somerset West, great selection, great quality and cheap as well!

https://www.coffeecompany.co.za/index.php/coffee.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/4/19)

This is great to see @YeOldeOke !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (5/4/19)

YeOldeOke said:


> @Hooked You seem to like coffee, do you roast your own? You should give it a go if you haven't, it really is worth the small effort. Very rewarding. Nothing like fresh roasted beans (after 2 days) The stuff you buy in the supermarkets are stale, roasted beans are only really good for 2 weeks after roasting, ground coffee even less.
> 
> I get my green beans from an outfit in Somerset West, great selection, great quality and cheap as well!
> 
> https://www.coffeecompany.co.za/index.php/coffee.html



@YeOldeOke 

Firstly, let me say that I loved your comment in the previous post "I've *bean* considering going into the coffee business..."  Very good!!!

About coffee ... the funny thing is that everyone thinks that I'm crazy about coffee, but actually I'm not! It's coffee *juice* which I love!!! Weird, isn't it? 

I think I just haven't found the right (real) coffee. I don't grind my own beans but I do have a Dolce Gusto coffee machine. However, I find that all the coffees are too strong, so I end up making a kind of milk coffee - half mug warm milk and half coffee. 

I had a look at the site which you referred me to and I must say some of those coffees look very good!! And, as you said, the prices are reasonable. It's very tempting, but I'm hesitant to buy a coffee roaster which might become another appliance which is never used. 

I wish there were a coffee shop in my town which had a selection of coffees, but there isn't. They're all basically the same: choose between Americano, Cappuccino - and I love the latter!


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/4/19)

Hooked said:


> @YeOldeOke
> 
> Firstly, let me say that I loved your comment in the previous post "I've *bean* considering going into the coffee business..."  Very good!!!
> 
> ...



Methinks the Dolce Gusto is a pod machine? I prefer a French Press.

One can easily roast coffee in a pan, just outside. Whole operation takes about 30 mins for a 2 week supply of beans. A city roast will not be too strong, or just use less coffee. It's quite amazing the subtle, and sometimes not-so-subtle taste differences in the coffees from various areas, a bit like wine really.

Anyhoo, we are getting close to launch

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (18/4/19)

YeOldeOke said:


> Methinks the Dolce Gusto is a pod machine?
> 
> Yes, that's right.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/4/19)

YeOldeOke said:


> Anyhoo, we are getting close to launch




Count me in!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/4/19)

I’ll keep on checking until take off.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/4/19)

High on an Ethiopian hill was a lonely goatherd, watching his euphoric flock munching red berries. 'twas not long, him being bored 'n' all, before he decided to try some. And so a legend was born. Or some such.

Nog net een slapie!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (22/4/19)

Some tantalising clues in there!!


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/4/19)

YeOldeOke said:


> High on an Ethiopian hill was a lonely goatherd, watching his euphoric flock munching red berries. 'twas not long, him being bored 'n' all, before he decided to try some. And so a legend was born. Or some such.
> 
> Nog net een slapie!



And his name was Kaldi! 
A quick summary for those who are interested in more...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (23/4/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> And his name was Kaldi!
> A quick summary for those who are interested in more...



Thanks @Rude Rudi , very intresting

@Hooked, check out Rudi's link he posted above on the history of coffee

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/4/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> And his name was Kaldi!
> A quick summary for those who are interested in more...


Thanks for that link, it is a most interesting resource.
@Rude Rudi
And this is cute... one energetic kid 





A fact I found interesting - Mocha Java I always assumed alluded to a chocolaty coffee, which is sort of true but not quite. The name came from the Dutch East India Company that used to load ships with coffee beans at the island of Java, then on the way back loaded beans at Mokka (or Mocha) in Yemen. These were then mixed and became very popular in Holland and the rest of Europe as Mocha Java.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (23/4/19)

Order placed...!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/4/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> Order placed...!!!


Great stuff!! Thanks for the support!


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/4/19)

Launch Promotion for ADV Café can be found here https://www.ecigssa.co.za/new-range-launch-all-day-vapes-café.t58573/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (24/4/19)

Rude Rudi said:


> And his name was Kaldi!
> A quick summary for those who are interested in more...



Thanks for the link @Rude Rudi! It looks very interesting indeed and I've bookmarked it to read tomorrow.

@YeOldeOke You must have known about the story of the shepherd then, hence your introduction - including the red berries.
And good for you @Rude Rudi having picked up on that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/4/19)

Hooked said:


> Thanks for the link @Rude Rudi! It looks very interesting indeed and I've bookmarked it to read tomorrow.
> 
> @YeOldeOke You must have known about the story of the shepherd then, hence your introduction - including the red berries.
> And good for you @Rude Rudi having picked up on that!


@Hooked Ja, @Rude Rudi is quite a sharp fella I've noticed  He's got talent too....

Reactions: Like 3


----------

